# A/C PRESSURE SWITCH



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi,i have fault code 00792 A/C pressure switch, does any one know where sensor is located and if change it do i need to regas it on a audi tt 2004 3.2 ?many thanks. nick


----------



## mattc (Jul 21, 2004)

The high pressure switch is located down behind the back of the engine screwed into one of the a/c pipes. You have to remove the strut brace for easier acsess. It is wrapped in a protective heat blanket. When you remove it you will loose any remaining pressure and the system will need re-gassing.


----------



## TTBodie (Jul 19, 2011)

Newbe here in USA, on my 01 225 QC I was able to replace the (G65) press sensor without loosing any refrigerant, The high press switch (F129) on earlier years can also be replaced without service. Somebody please correct me if euro models are different.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi mattc thanks for the reply, i have had a look and took a pic is this it?


----------



## mattc (Jul 21, 2004)

It's been a few years since I did one so can't say for sure. It's pretty obvious though if that switch is in the a/c line then that's the one. It's the only one screwed in behind there.


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats one, i replaced mine about 2 months ago after getting the same code and i can confirm you wont lose any gas as it has a valve like a car tyre valve that opens when its screwed in.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

cherrs dpbayly, can you tell by looking at it if its f129 or g65 sensor?


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

just found out 00792 is f129 and 00819 is g65 . i shall order one hopefully it clear the code for good, thanks for all the help nick.


----------



## alf1956 (Jul 29, 2010)

hello nick,was that the switch that is on the photo?did you manage to change it without losing any gas?how much was the switch&most importantly what were tha faults you were getting on your air con system?i only ask as i have an on going problem with my air con that i have been unable to solve


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi alf, ive not got round to changein it yet, i never really use the air con much, just out of the blue i wired it upto vag com and it come up with that fault, keep clearing fault and it kept comeing back only when i played about with the air con controls, so was just investgating before i go ahead with the job in hand.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi all, i replaced f129 switch after getting fault code,with g65 switch, disconnet battery then conneted, done vag com check, and it come up with fault code 00792 f129 strange, how comes it come back with that fault code when i change it with g65 sensor???


----------



## alf1956 (Jul 29, 2010)

nicksttv6 said:


> hi all, i replaced f129 switch after getting fault code,with g65 switch, disconnet battery then conneted, done vag com check, and it come up with fault code 00792 f129 strange, how comes it come back with that fault code when i change it with g65 sensor???


hi nick thanks for your reply,was you having a problem with your air con ?or was it just that you had a fault code appear ?


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi alf,both the air con fans wouldnt work when air con was switch on, also fault code for the pressure swith showed up when connected to vag com.


----------

